# Colored guitar strings?



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody ever played a guitar with colored strings? I've seen them selling online, and some people said the color rubbed off way too quick. 'Course, that was one brand and one color.

I was looking into getting some and I was wondering if they were any good?


----------



## emptyF (Apr 4, 2009)

seems like a gimmick to me.  if they sound good, then by all means use them, but i wouldn't buy them just for the color.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 8, 2009)

oh, no way, that would be dumb. But I got some DR Red Devils, and it looked like they were pretty good.


----------



## Tudd (Apr 10, 2009)

Buy 'em and try 'em and see how they sound. Its all about sound.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 13, 2009)

I put 'em on today! 

So far they sound just like my old strings, which I liked. I'll keep playin' wit 'em and see how they are.


----------



## JayKay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds pretty gimmicky, it might draw attention away from your performance which is something you never want.


----------



## kjmars63 (Apr 17, 2009)

nylon strings are usually colored, but steel strings, how would that work?


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 26, 2009)

It's usually just a very thin plastic covering sprayed onto original steel core strings. It's a nice idea but I wouldn't use them.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, it's just a really super-thin coating of some sort. It doesn't effect sound as far as I can tell, and the color actually scratches off pretty quickly near the pickups, especially since I use a pick.

As far as distracting goes; I recently played a cover of Rock Lobster live on a B.C. Rich Warlock, being it's my only guitar at the moment. It's enough on it's own, so the strings don't make it that much crazier or distracting than it already is XD


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually have something a little similar in looks. 
My very first bass was a 1982 Ibanez X Series and I always get looked at whenever I play it. x3


----------

